# Lance Stephenson available in trade



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Charlotte Hornets swingman Lance Stephenson becomes eligible to be traded Monday and his new team is indeed exploring its options to move him, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Hornets, just 23 games into the Stephenson era, have already begun the process of searching for potential trade partners that would be willing to take the talented but enigmatic former Indiana Pacer off their‎ hands.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12028590/charlotte-hornets-explore-lance-stephenson-trade?ex_cid=espnFB


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stephenson out for the next couple of games with a groin. The organization is hoping that that injury is what causes him to suck so much and that he gets better and sucks less.


----------

